# Compound cut



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I made these using my scroll saw and my band saw. It is patterned after a local similar piece that is made of metal and about nine feet tall. I have made a number of these using just my scroll saw that are three inches tall. These are six inches tall and made of Mahogany.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

That's very cool. Nicely done.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## PaulMaurer (Feb 22, 2014)

Favorited.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I sold all of these first time I offered them at a show. ($20 ea) I also sold some smaller ones .($5 ea) 3" tall . Looks like something that will sell well here. I am working on ten more of the larger ones.


----------

